# My Toys.



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Nothing fancy. I picked up a new PX4 on Friday to keep my other Beretta company. Here's a pic of them together.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Brandon thats a good looking pair of pistols you got there. How do they shoot. I really like the one on the left. Wife had a Cheeta for one week and traded it off. She didn't like it. I did but it was her gun. Good luck with them.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

They both shoot great 

Currently I am more accurate with my Brig because I am so used to it. The PX4 medium back strap is kind of small for my hand so I'm waiting on my back straps to come in from Beretta so I can adjust my grip. Currently I pull kinda to the left a little bit with my shots. But once I readjust my grip slightly I'm back on the target. A larger back strap should fix the problem.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

They made little Berretta bullets, how cute..

Only kidding..


Nice.

Be safe.

W


----------

